# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Ley de pesca 2015 en castilla la mancha

## juanluzon

Erre que erre con la muerte de la Carpa. Que verguenza.

http://docm.jccm.es/portaldocm/desca...&tipo=rutaDocm

----------

NoRegistrado (29-ene-2015),willi (29-ene-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Es una incongruencia porque en otros sitios como Aragón es obligatorio soltarlas.

La verdad es que no se enteran, como en otras tantas cosas.

Saludos. Miguel

PD: El documento que has puesto es de otra cosa.

----------

juanluzon (29-ene-2015)

----------


## juanluzon

> Es una incongruencia porque en otros sitios como Aragón es obligatorio soltarlas.
> 
> La verdad es que no se enteran, como en otras tantas cosas.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel
> 
> PD: El documento que has puesto es de otra cosa.


Solucionado, gracias por avisar

----------

NoRegistrado (29-ene-2015)

----------

